# Auditions - Associated Studios Intensive Opera Course



## associatedstudios (Apr 23, 2012)

Course Dates: 24 September - 13 December 2012
Time Every Monday, Wednesday and Thursday for 3 months
Cost £3690

http://www.associatedstudios.co.uk

This intensive course will focus on developing and refining performers existing vocal, acting and movement/dance skills, whilst developing their stamina and providing opportunities to work, and create, with active and well-known Directors, Conductors, Repetiteurs and Performers.

The weekly programme includes private singing lessons, repertoire coaching, group sessions in Acting (Method and Improv), Dance, Solo and Ensemble Performance, Concert Repertoire, Languages and Opera Scenes. Masterclasses are held on a weekly basis with eminent industry professionals including opera directors, conductors, composers, agents and established performers.

The Associated Studios want to develop Opera Singers who are 'all-round' performers, and believe intensive and in-depth work on acting and movement, as well as the singing voice, to be of utmost importance. We believe that good technique is the foundation of a more beautiful and professionally sustainable tone, and that an informed understanding of the main principles of vocal physiology and functionality should underpin a singer's career.

Whether a recent graduate new to the industry, or a performer wishing to refocus their career, or a seasoned performer looking for a safe space to create, our courses offer the opportunity to expand and develop your skills.

The course may also be completed in a module format, in which one module would typically encompass one day a week. In such cases, the course could be taken over a longer period of time, allowing performers with work commitments a greater degree of flexibility.

Our next auditions are scheduled for May. To apply, email your CV and headshot to [email protected] or call 0208 237 1080. For further information visit www.associatedstudios.co.uk

_
I, passionately, believe that professional actors - indeed ALL performing artists - should NEVER stop their training! A performer expresses through mind, body and voice. Each must be ALWAYS finely tuned. Impossible without continued checkups and hard, ongoing work. The Associated Studio provides professional performing artists with the opportunity for such training work to continue. It is not only necessary but invaluable
_
David Suchet


----------

